# Big E Langston Debut



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Except he seemed to be a heel, and he was introduced so randomly that nobody will have any idea about his 5 count gimmick, which was the main thing that made him popular. Way to fuck up a guy before even starting, WWE.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Why he attacked John Cena? Will we geat a feud between these two or will Cena react like this never happened?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Twitter already named him Ryblack, so that's what I'm calling him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

It's a shame they have debuted him like this to be honest. I like Big.E, he is better than the likes of Ryback, Bobby Lashley, Big Zeke etc. that he will ended up being branded and it's a shame. 

They seem to love calling up NXT Champions for some reason. They should of kept him in NXT until they could think of a proper way to debut him. Putting him in like this makes no sense. I believe him and Cena are close? Maybe Cena had words and wanted him to be involved, I have no idea.

I applaud WWE for trying it with these new superstars. Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Langston etc. Lets just hope they don't fuck up this crop like they did with the last bunch and turn them into people we don't care about.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

It would be funny if he had a match against Ryback and the crowd chanted "Ryblack" and "Goldberg."


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Ah yes the 5 count gimmick, hope Vince don't fuck this up,. But why did Trips decided to bring him in the main roster already, I just don't think Langston is ready for the big times


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

LOL, some people are calling him Ryblack, I thought that's who AJ was walking out with. 

I don't watch NXT, so I had no idea who this guy was. I look forward to seeing what the WWE does with this guy, and why AJ is so interested in him.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Has a good look and i doubt they have messed him up they will gice him the gimmick they want him to have no doubt an badass heel persona. Seeing wwe traci record since 2011 i have 100% confidence in them for the first time since in iver a decade


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



x78 said:


> Except he seemed to be a heel, and he was introduced so randomly that nobody will have any idea about his 5 count gimmick, which was the main thing that made him popular. Way to fuck up a guy before even starting, WWE.


He just laid out the biggest star in the company wouldn't call that fucking him up before he's even started.

I'm liking all the nxt guys getting a shot on the main roster it's about time wwe stated building for the future, Guys like Ryback, Antonio Cesaro, Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose are going to be big names in 2-3 years time then the rest of the guys like Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns could also make a name for themselves. 

They have debut a lot of good talent this past year, Hope to god they don't royal fuck all of them up like they always seem to do.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



x78 said:


> Except he seemed to be a heel, and he was introduced so randomly that nobody will have any idea about his 5 count gimmick, which was the main thing that made him popular. Way to fuck up a guy before even starting, WWE.


Just like most casuals had any idea about Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns before they came?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



11rob2k said:


> He just laid out the biggest star in the company wouldn't call that fucking him up before he's even started.
> 
> I'm liking all the nxt guys getting a shot on the main roster it's about time wwe stated building for the future, Guys like Ryback, Antonio Cesaro, Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose are going to be big names in 2-3 years time then the rest of the guys like Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns could also make a name for themselves.
> 
> They have debut a lot of good talent this past year, Hope to god they don't royal fuck all of them up like they always seem to do.


Tensai laid out Cena earlier in the year. He beat Cena clean which is more than I expect Langston will be allowed to do, it means nothing. I don't think Langston should have been called up yet and certainly not in that way, this is one occasion where vignettes and squash matches would have been totally acceptable but instead we have another dominant heel introduced to the main event literally a few weeks after they debuted a dominant main event stable and the night after they had supposedly elevated someone else to main even status. It's just a total clusterfuck and the fact that they had Big E debut in this way and didn't use someone already on the roster gives me the impression that he will simply be used as a new threat to allow Cena to overcome the odds again, similar to when they used to bring in 'monsters' to feed to Hogan.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Dude looks pretty cool, but did wellness take a holiday in 2012? Also it's a shame his mother drank all through her pregnancy.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

3 years ago, we had Edge, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Batista, Jericho, and Undertaker regularly appearing on the show and carrying the entire brand.

I'll admit, WWE has has a HUGE influx of talent ever since that's made themselves REALLY noticeable to the crowd, like Sandow, Shield, Cesaro, etc. 

I'll give them props. I'll give this Big E guy a chance.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Why do you guys do this time after time after time? 

Have some goddamn patience and let everything play out before condemning every single decision, jesus. You got people going batshit crazy talking about 

"Oh my godddddd why AJ with this black guy now?!? They screwed up this dumb stupid angle!!" 
"Oh my god this raw sucks why is Vickie out there??????? Raw sucks nooeee!" 
"Cesaro is jobbing to Ryback? No!!!!!!!!Whyyyyyyyyyyy?!?!?"


You all need therapists & to smoke some weed, good lord.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Black Ryback thats who he is end of story


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Ryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyblaaaaaaaaaaack!... xD, okay just joking I'm gonna give him a chance.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I even think a little "Big E. Langston" chant broke out at the end too.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

his finisher looks awful.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Getting Mason Ryans vibes from this guy. Though I do like the little girl/ huge monstrous bodyguard combo.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Rynig isn't going to accomplish anything on WWE. Vince will ruin it.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



MichaelColeInYourStocking said:


> Rynig isn't going to accomplish anything on WWE. Vince will ruin it.


lol @ Rynig.

This guy look's goofy. His head is too small for his body. He look's like a damn toddler. If it had been Mark Henry I would have marked.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

the irony if people started chanting Ryback for Big E and continue to chant Goldber for Ryback


----------



## joelee_SUN (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

God damn people!! You dont even know were wwe is going with the story, and already complaining!! See what wwe had done with their new talents this past year!! they've been awesome and successful!! - shield,sandow,cesaro,ryback, except tensai and brodus because they suck anyway lol


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I havent seen any of his past work but I wasnt impressed tonight, like others I literally thought it WAS ryback before they turned the lights on the entrance ramp, because they have the exact same physique (short but huge from all the roids + goofy looking singlet). His finisher is lame and looks like he's giving himself a running powerslam.

It also seems like the absolute worst time to bring in another guy like this, Ryback isn't 100% over despite WWE's efforts to force him down our throats constantly, its not gonna do Ryback any favors to have another guy around with the same look and a similar gimmick.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Cena will bury him at RR.

Ryback vs Big E at Wrestlemania 29 for some odd fuckin reason for some title.

Book it Vince...I know you will! :vince




















:troll


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I'll give him a shot, but he'll probably end up like Mason Ryan or Big Zeke.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Does he say five-five because that's his height - 5'5"?

I don't think this guy will be around much, he's already a punchline for the smark fans. His only hope is that he's buddies with Cena. He's also a legit powerlifting record holder in Florida. Can't wrestle for shit though.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

i just think they need to come up with better long-term debut storylines than the usual 'brought in by your girlfriend' or 'here to blow shit up' storyline which is getting old. WWE needs to have a long-term plan on how they will continue the storyline and make the debut-er a top star. For example Batista and Orton in Evolution.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

his finisher looks a lot more devastating than say, the AA. a dude as strong and with arms as big as him could believably knock the wind out of someone with that type of move.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Yea dudenlook suck af!!! But he better not get in ziggler way!! He dont want it with the showoff the true best in the world


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I don't know how he is in the ring or on the mic, but I DO KNOW he looks like a fucking herb. Corny singlet. Big ass Jr. Griffey on cough syrup head. Balrog haircut. Walks like he's got downs.

In other words...


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I could swear CENA was working out with this guy on his road to wrestlemania video...wasn't this dude the black guy power lifting


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

He needs a new finisher and I am not sure Ia gree with him coming up so soon. Would have preferred Henry did this ah well:


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Fuck it. If people start calling him Ryblack, I'm calling Dean Ambrose "White R-Truth". 


I like Big E. He's way better than Ryback. Dude has monster strength. I would love for Mark Henry to be paired with him at some point or for them to have a match. Hopefully WWE builds him as well has they have done The Shield.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



x78 said:


> Tensai laid out Cena earlier in the year. He beat Cena clean which is more than I expect Langston will be allowed to do, it means nothing. I don't think Langston should have been called up yet and certainly not in that way, this is one occasion where vignettes and squash matches would have been totally acceptable but instead we have another dominant heel introduced to the main event literally a few weeks after they debuted a dominant main event stable and the night after they had supposedly elevated someone else to main even status. It's just a total clusterfuck and the fact that they had Big E debut in this way and didn't use someone already on the roster gives me the impression that he will simply be used as a new threat to allow Cena to overcome the odds again, similar to when they used to bring in 'monsters' to feed to Hogan.


You make some fair points, but the way i see it is since they brought him up as a heel just a few weeks after bring up The Shield also as heels and also from NXT, that this is going to come together somewhere down the line and all of these guys and AJ will be somehow involved with Paul Heyman and CM Punk. I see hopefully a bigger storyline coming around Royal Rumble time. 

I might be wrong but I'm not going to judge and say they fucked him after after 30 seconds of tv time.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Living Tribunal said:


> lol @ Rynig.
> 
> This guy look's goofy. His head is too small for his body. He look's like a damn toddler. If it had been Mark Henry I would have marked.


Kinda like a pencil with a humongous black eraser stuck on the end.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Mclovin it said:


> He needs a new finisher and I am not sure Ia gree with him coming up so soon. Would have preferred Henry did this ah well:


Look at his forehead, you could land a helicopter on that fucking thing.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Mclovin it said:


>


He must have came from the same mirror universe that Darren Young come from.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



#PushKofiKingston said:


> Fuck it. If people start calling him Ryblack, I'm calling Dean Ambrose "White R-Truth".


When Dean starts dancing and talking to an imaginary kid, go for it.

He seems too green on NXT to be called up right now, and with the way the AJ storylines have gone I don't know how much tolerance people will have for him. Unless they have a great plan in six months he'll be a guy just filling out the roster who doesn't matter.


----------



## budah (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I was disappointed he didn't do the 5-count.

...not that most people would have known what he was doing.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

People were chanting his name at the end of the show. He'll be just fine with the smark crowd. If they book him correctly he'll be bigger than Ryback. He's stronger, faster & more athletic than him. They almost have the exact same gimmick but Big E does it better.



Smoogle said:


> I could swear CENA was working out with this guy on his road to wrestlemania video...wasn't this dude the black guy power lifting


Yeah, that was him.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I hope he keeps the same theme song. His nXt one owns.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

This guy has the receding hairline of Lebron James, the singlet of Ryback, and the promo ability of John Morrison. What to call him...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



KO Bossy said:


> Look at his forehead, you could land a helicopter on that fucking thing.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I like the debut. But I don't like that they gave him the NXT Championship two weeks ago (pre-taped shows) and now just like that he debuts on main roster. Whats the point of making him NXT champ?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

For some reason he's AJ Lee's bitch.

God only knows why, but that's Stephanie for you.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

^ irony is if not mistaken, is he is one of Cena's work out buddies


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



JY57 said:


> ^ irony is if not mistaken, is he is one of Cena's work out buddies


Then instead of Ryblack he should be called the black Sheamus. Another guy who gets a push because he wipes the bench down and spots well, and mixes up the protein drink.

Holy hell.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Stall_19 said:


> Twitter already named him Ryblack, so that's what I'm calling him.


Everyone named him Ryblack tbh. I was watching with my girl, and almost at the same time we said, "who is this guy supposed to be, Ryblack?". My friend texted me saying "Rylack rofl" after the encounter too.

It's just too easy.


----------



## Oh You Didnt Know (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

What is the 55555 gimmick?


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Oh You Didnt Know said:


> What is the 55555 gimmick?


Yeah, what is this 5 5 5 5 5 gimmick? I don't watch NXT. It's not the same as King Kong Bundy's 5-count gimmick is it?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I thought it it would be Ryback at 1st


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Big E Langston rules and I can't wait to see what they do with him.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Oh You Didnt Know said:


> What is the 55555 gimmick?


Apparently on NXT he tells the ref to do a 5 count or something


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



DogSaget said:


> Apparently on NXT he tells the ref to do a 5 count or something


If that's the case, it's just a rip-off of what King Kong Bundy did. Hopefully he won't have that gimmick now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

WWE to get the Zulu guy that sings the intro to the Lion King to do Big E's entrance.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



tor187 said:


> Yeah, what is this 5 5 5 5 5 gimmick? I don't watch NXT. It's not the same as King Kong Bundy's 5-count gimmick is it?


the refs doesn't do the count, he does it for himself and counts to 5


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I don't watch NXT so I had no idea who it was.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I haven't marked so hard since WWE legend Tommy Dreamer made his epic return


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Meh. Don't care.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Who


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Had nooo clue who he was...I thought WWE was bringin back the nation when I saw what he was wearing >_>

Looked up his stuff..idk. I guess he'll be alright... I'll give it a chance first.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I'm really excited for Big E,he was the one guy I was really pumped to see from NXT on the main roster. I hope him and Mark Henry do something together. I love how the IWC reckon WWE has already fucked him up, thats funny because he laid out Cena whos the top dog, thats how you get peoples attention. You a big bad ass son bitch, you go after the top star and thats what he did. Better then 40 squash matches before he does anything.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

It's Ryblack

FEED E. MORE
FEED E. MORE
FEED E. MORE

I thought for sure Langston was going to get the post WM 29 big debut spot. Guess thatll go to Bray Wyatt now.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

How can fucking up the guy who just won "superstar of the year" be classed as fucking up his debut?!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

how many more roided guys on the roster do we need ffs? get your gay bear fetish under control vince. seeing cena getting laid out is always good, and rynig is quicker than ryberg but he just came down with the blank expression gimmick they normally give people who are either to green or talentless to be trusted with anything else- not a good sign.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> I'm really excited for Big E,he was the one guy I was really pumped to see from NXT on the main roster. I hope him and Mark Henry do something together. I love how the IWC reckon WWE has already fucked him up, thats funny because he laid out Cena whos the top dog, thats how you get peoples attention. You a big bad ass son bitch, you go after the top star and thats what he did. Better then 40 squash matches before he does anything.


they reckon WWE fucked him up because the timing of his debut was awful. We just had a 3-man stable from NXT who destroyed shit, and just had their first-epic match at TLC. In the AJ/Cena storyline we already had enough surprises with the AJ heel turn, and Vickie slight face turn. Big E's debut during all this was just 'meh', he failed to make a big impact. making a surprise appearance andb eating up Cena like that has been done too often recently, it wasn't that impressive.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Shawn Morrison said:


> they reckon WWE fucked him up because the timing of his debut was awful. We just had a 3-man stable from NXT who destroyed shit, and just had their first-epic match at TLC. In the AJ/Cena storyline we already had enough surprises with the AJ heel turn, and Vickie slight face turn. Big E's debut during all this was just 'meh', he failed to make a big impact. making a surprise appearance andb eating up Cena like that has been done too often recently, it wasn't that impressive.


He attacked the top guy in the company, got people talking about him and wondering how he plays into this whole Cena/AJ angle. Thats all he needed to do for now.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I took it as Langston being Ziggler and AJ's bodyguard, like Nash to HBK.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

WE ARE THE NATION! OF DOMINATION!


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Damn it Vince. Pretty sure alot of people have 0 idea who Big E. is and those that do assume that hes AJ's pimp or something. Cena didn't pay for that kiss!

.. Hm. Not a bad idea. AH GEH GEH GEH GEH GEH GEH GEH GEH. *Returns to the shadows.*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

YOU PEOPLE ARE NEVER HAPPY. 5 5 5!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



PunkShoot said:


> BIG E langston! wow this is amazing, all my favorite guys from NXT on raw.


You have low expectations



PunkShoot said:


> Big E is by far 100x more talented then ryback, it's not even remotely close,


No he doesnt. Stop being a little bitch and jumping on the band waggon cos everyone else does. typical IWC tards.



PunkShoot said:


> this guy also has a SICK theme song as well.


No he doesnt.

In closing this guy is going to be an Ezekiel Jackson with hair.


----------



## chaosdarksoulz (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Great, just what we needed, another ryback.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I'm not a fan of this guy, personally. Debut did nothing for me.

Unusual to put the NXT strap on him only to have him debut following it. Isn't that the reason Rollins lost the championship in the first place? Whatever, WWE.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Seems like we have a surplus of big men in the WWE right now. Not sure this is the best window to bring Big E into the mix. 

Also I guess this pretty much kills any hope of Mark Henry returning any time soon. :sad:


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

He should at least get the opening part of ezekiel jackson's theme.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Yeah, this should have been MARK HENRY FUCK.

Heartbroken.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

It's only a matter of time before he gets "Ryback" chants during his matches.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Shawn Morrison said:


> ...WWE needs to have a long-term plan on how they will continue the storyline and make the debut-er a top star. For example *Batista* and *Orton* in Evolution.


Yeah, because they both didn't debut a long time before being in Evolution? Idiot.

Langston will be just fine. He's a small powerhouse of a man which will make his feats of strength more impressive. His version of the KKB 5 count was great, made him the most over person on NXT, maybe barring Paige.

I can only assume he's there to protect AJ, which is absolutely fine.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I'm rewatching his debut and he just looks very...unimpressive? I mean, I'm not close to being as buff as this guy, but he's so....short looking and his face just looks incredibly dull and unemotional. I'm not ruling him out just yet but...Lord I hope there's more to him.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Watch Ryback vs Big E Langston happen at WM.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

The crowd is just going to start some ______black chant at him soon.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

Not sure why they would put aj and ryblack together. Maybe they will become a weird couple. Just imagine how badly ryblack would destroy little aj in the sack.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Lucifer34 said:


> LOL, some people are calling him Ryblack, I thought that's who AJ was walking out with.
> 
> I don't watch NXT, so I had no idea who this guy was. I look forward to seeing what the WWE does with this guy, and why AJ is so interested in him.


word per word my thoughts. don't watch NXT, plus no one ever talks about this Big E guy even on WF. cool name though. 

I said "is that Ryback? oh no, it's blade. wait a second...is that deebo?"


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

I was hoping they would give a solid debut. I actually wanted him to prove to the world that R-Truth was telling the truth, and that little Jimmy exist. Langston could have debuted still as Big E Langston, but would later be explained to be the childhood friend of R-Truth. R-Truth would tell people that before he was Big E, he was little Jimmy. R-Truth could say it was his nickname because he was so small back then, and everyone picked on him with the exception of R-Truth. Langston says growing up R-Truth was a huge inspiration, and he still is. Would have been a great way to squash the little Jimmy nonsense, and way to introduce him to the WWE Universe.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*

He seems short. I thought he was taller. Meh.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*



CamillePunk said:


> Seems like we have a surplus of big men in the WWE right now. Not sure this is the best window to bring Big E into the mix.
> 
> *Also I guess this pretty much kills any hope of Mark Henry returning any time soon. :sad:*














PunkShoot said:


> BIG E langston! wow this is amazing, all my favorite guys from NXT on raw.
> 
> *Big E is by far 100x more talented then ryback, it's not even remotely close,* this guy also has a SICK theme song as well.


:StephenA2 

What exactly is SO much better than Ryback at? 

In ring? Nope.

Mic skills?






:shaq nope. 

Look? Goldberg > Balrog. Nope. 

Gimmick? Feed me more > 5 5 5, so nope.

And this is from someone who hates Ryback.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*



abrown0718 said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> What exactly is SO much better than Ryback at?
> 
> ...



So he cut a promo on the number 5. Great, this guy won't be around for long.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, I predicted that he will get called up before Ohno.
Only thing I am worried about is that how are they going to accommodate Ryback and Big E on the show and make neither look weak. Ah well, I guess we will have a lot more run ins and no contest finishes like with Ceasaro and Ryback tonight


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*



truk83 said:


> So he cut a promo on the number 5. Great, this guy won't be around for long.


the idiots gave him that material. I wouldn't blame him for that. The guy already seems to have a manager in AJ Lee & possibly Dolph Ziggler (if they pair them up). Not like he will say much anyways. Bodyguard type, since Hunter & others are high on the guy I would say he will be gettting a Ryback push soon.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Shazayum said:


> This guy has the receding hairline of Lebron James, the singlet of Ryback, and the promo ability of John Morrison. What to call him...


Come on now. He isn't Morrison, Rollins or Ryback bad on the mic. He's better. He is actually more a power house than Ryback too, the guy actually has strength not just a look like Ryback, he also doesn't lose breath and look like he's gonna pass out after 5 minutes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Terrible timing for his debut, and terrible angle. Timing is back because of The Shield and Ryback push right now. Terrible angle because he looks like a Ryback rip-off. 

He could have EASILY been brought in with Mark Henry as his second/apprentice and might have avoided the Ryback comparison.

Langston in this spot shows just how lacking the developmental is in big men/monster types. I think Luke Harper would have been a much better fit here - but wwe must like the Wyatt Family and have big plans for it.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Considering how iffy WWE are with newcomers using established/up and coming superstars' looks and moves, I'm surprised they've debuted this guy looking so much like Ryback.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Big E is by far the most over person at NXT but he's a face there.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> Big E Langston! wow this is amazing, all my favorite guys from NXT on raw.
> 
> Big E is by far 100x more talented then ryback, it's not even remotely close, this guy also has a SICK theme song as well.


Look at the tits that guy has!

I never even knew this guy existed until last night, but when he came out the first thing I noticed was the colossal man boobs he has.

WWE needs to cover those things up. I bet the FCC called them this morning over complaints about full-frontal nudity on Raw last night.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ryblack vs Ryberg vs Black Lesnar V Batistwo at WM. 

Book it!


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I want a tittehs match between Ryblack and Otunga.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

didn't Vickie put a bounty on Big E? Maybe they will do something with that now on the Main Roster


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive seen so many people attack Cena, and than Cena gains revenge and beats the opponent... look at Tensai etc. They beat Cena first time, than he gets his revenge. #FAIL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


>


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

They better come up with something that is at least somewhat believable. 

Why would a guy who looks like that, be led around by AJ of all people?

For christs sake his one leg is almost as big as AJ's entire body.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's a shame they have debuted him like this to be honest. I like Big.E, he is better than the likes of Ryback, *Bobby Lashley*, Big Zeke etc. that he will ended up being branded and it's a shame.
> 
> They seem to love calling up NXT Champions for some reason. They should of kept him in NXT until they could think of a proper way to debut him. Putting him in like this makes no sense. I believe him and Cena are close? Maybe Cena had words and wanted him to be involved, I have no idea.
> 
> I applaud WWE for trying it with these new superstars. Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Langston etc. Lets just hope they don't fuck up this crop like they did with the last bunch and turn them into people we don't care about.


No, he is not better then Lashley. Lashley was actually athletic and could fly over the top rope, do technical wrestling, power moves. He was just bad on the mic. Langston is nothing compared to him. 

The guy is overrated anyways. Just watch, after a few months IWC will hate him, and they will blow their load over some new monster that's in FCW/NXT.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Sparta101 said:


> No, he is not better then Lashley. Lashley was actually athletic and could fly over the top rope, do technical wrestling, power moves. He was just bad on the mic. Langston is nothing compared to him.
> 
> The guy is overrated anyways. Just watch, after a few months IWC will hate him, and they will blow their load over some new monster that's in FCW/NXT.


Lashley was fucking awful. One of the worst pushed guys I have ever seen. You mention athleticism yet that is Langston to a tee. Looking at Big E. yeah I doubt he could do powerful moves, that chocolate midget. 

The IWC look like they already hate him. I'm not surprised you think all this though considering you've got Rytard as your sig.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*



abrown0718 said:


> Mic skills?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in the blue hell was THAT? So those saying he has better mic skills, please provide evidence. I'm all for giving the guy a chance, but that promo is not doing him any favours.

Also AJ running around with this guy reminds me of:



Spoiler: Big E














Except they're around the same height, also if she starts calling him Big Daddy, I'm gonna lose it :lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

^

:lmao at the picture


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Sparta101 said:


> after a few months IWC will hate him, and they will blow their load over some new monster that's in FCW/NXT.


Er, _THE IWC!_ seems to think he's a joke already. The joke is that anyone with muscles automatically gets painted in a negative light, because, fucking who knows why. 

And who is the last monster from FCW/NXT that THE IWC! "blew their load" over? Mason Ryan? Skip Sheffield 2 years ago? What in hell could you be talking about?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lashley was fucking awful. One of the worst pushed guys I have ever seen. You mention athleticism yet that is Langston to a tee. Looking at Big E. yeah I doubt he could do powerful moves, that chocolate midget.
> 
> The IWC look like they already hate him. I'm not surprised you think all this though considering you've got Rytard as your sig.


Yet you praise a guy who did that epic promo about the number "5". Fucking awesome. 

1. Ryback has a better look then Ryblack. Langston just looks like a short little midget with Viscera type man boobs.

2. Show me a promo where Langston has shown he is better then Ryback on the mic? You cant.

3. Show me a match where Langston has proven to be better in the ring then Ryback. You cant.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Only conclusion I can come up with as to why they paired him with AJ is they think he needs work on his mic skills and don't trust him to get himself over on the mic by himself yet. BUT, they seemingly seeing by the number of promos they have her cut week by week trust AJ on the mic and like her mic skills and think SHE can get him over on the mic.

I don't think I'm going to agree that, AJ will be able to do that, but I think it's obvious this is the case. 

Now, why in the hell they chose AJ to do that for Langston, when there are many others who can do that for him on the mic, god only knows.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Vince just couldn't wait. This is going to flop badly. Wrong time to debut, wrong stroyline and worst of all wrong brand.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Only conclusion I can come up with as to why they paired him with AJ is they think he needs work on his mic skills and don't trust him to get himself over on the mic by himself yet. BUT, they seemingly seeing by the number of promos they have her cut week by week trust AJ on the mic and like her mic skills and think SHE can get him over on the mic.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to agree that, AJ will be able to do that, but I think it's obvious this is the case.
> 
> Now, why in the hell they chose AJ to do that for Langston, when there are many others who can do that for him on the mic, god only knows.


they couldn't pair him with Vickie, because she put a $50,000 bounty on his head. Nobody else, since everyone is busy. Might as well and also, if they plan to put Miss Lee with Ziggler (hope not) he is there for him as well.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprising to say the least. I didn't see it coming. I'm hoping this storyline will focus more around Big E, AJ and Cena now, and Ziggler can get out of it with some credibility in tact, but he probably won't...

I do find it funny that WWE have brought of two guys who were popular faces in NXT and turned them heel, first Rollins and now Big E.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> Yet you praise a guy who did that epic promo about the number "5". Fucking awesome.
> 
> 1. Ryback has a better look then Ryblack. Langston just looks like a short little midget with Viscera type man boobs.
> 
> ...







It's not the greatest promo. The guy is young and has years to learn. If anything, with a promo like that they should of given him a preacher gimmick. Fuck it why not, it's different to the usual muscle force gimmicks they give every big guy.

1. Why does he? Both there looks are fucking shit. 
2. Show me a promo where Ryback is better on the mic? You can't.
3. Go on Youtube why would I provide you with fucking matches. 

Ryback has 5 years on Langston yet people are saying they're similar. What does that say about Ryback? He has been in development for what 8 years and he hasn't done shit. I don't like the whole "WWE vision" on big guys being pushed, I just don't like the hate Langston is getting because its not justified. 

At the end of the day both men shouldn't be in this light. Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose should quite easily of been the two main guys called up and sent in these positions if they wanted to get people noticed.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

How many new guys are they gunna put on raw?! Holy hell. When it comes to Langston, have seen very little from the dude. However, his debut just seemed...off, probably wrong timing and wrong guy to call up. I really don't get the ryback comparison... In all honesty, Langston didn't even look THAT big. Compared to Cena (who although is a pretty jacked dude himself) there wasn't a huge difference between the two when it comes to size and ryback is MUCH bigger than what Langston appears to be. Langston also just has an awkward look to him. He's short and looked stubby to me..he just looked ....weird....idk, ill give the dude a shot but I don't think he's gunna be able to be successful on his own, if he does become a top guy, it's goin to be because Vince shoved him down our throats and made him be...Langston isn't going to do it on his own


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*



abrown0718 said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> What exactly is SO much better than Ryback at?
> 
> ...


Actually you have four fingers on each hand 'Big E' (inb4 Norfolk jokes).

So the guy can't count, looks ridiculous and sucks on the mic. Doubt I'm ever going to be able to take him seriously.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Deacon of Demons said:


> How many new guys are they gunna put on raw?! Holy hell. When it comes to Langston, have seen very little from the dude. However, his debut just seemed...off, probably wrong timing and wrong guy to call up. I really don't get the ryback comparison... In all honesty, Langston didn't even look THAT big. Compared to Cena (who although is a pretty jacked dude himself) there wasn't a huge difference between the two when it comes to size and ryback is MUCH bigger than what Langston appears to be. Langston also just has an awkward look to him. He's short and looked stubby to me..he just looked ....weird....idk, ill give the dude a shot but I don't think he's gunna be able to be successful on his own, if he does become a top guy, it's goin to be because Vince shoved him down our throats and made him be...Langston isn't going to do it on his own


The massive and most important difference between Ryback and Langston is strength. Ryback might have a better look and a better frame but the dude needs serious strength conditioning. Cena, Cesaro and Langston are all stronger than him. You know it wouldn't even surprise me if Otunga was stronger than him.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

He just doesn't seem to impress me unk2

- He has just as much facial expressions as Kristen Stewart does - ZERO.

Is this the way a monster reacts while/after attacking the top babyface?










Nah, it should be more like this










- I haven't seen a lot of him, but from what I've seen, I can tell you he has ZERO charisma and ZERO mic skills. Eli Cottonwood's mustache promo and McGillicutty's Genesis promo seem GOLD when compared to any of Big E's promos.

- We already have Ryback and no matter what Big E does, he'll still be overshadowed by Ryback in each and every way. I wont be surprised if he gets Ryback chants in the coming weeks. 

- The fact that thousands of people tweeted to Ezekiel Jackson thinking it was him who attacked Cena clearly shows that the casuals think he's just another bodybuilder and they don't even care to do some research about him.

- Debuting by attacking Superman isn't the best idea as there's no way in hell Superman is putting that guy over clean. Look at the Nexus for example.

- Big E is all about looks and power moves. And so was Ezekiel Jackson. 

- The only reason he was over with the NXT crowd was because he was the only big guy over there, and he was a babyface. That isn't the case on the main roster.

As of now, this guy plain sucks.


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



moonmop said:


> Then instead of Ryblack he should be called the black Sheamus. Another guy who gets a push because he wipes the bench down and spots well, and mixes up the protein drink.
> 
> Holy hell.


You such a typical Cenas hater its not even funny.All you people complain that Cena burries talent,but then Cena helps a decent talent get to the main roster you just tell that he is helping his buddies fpalm


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

I have seen Big E's matches on NXT and he seems to me to have more athletic ability than Ryback. Also better as selling.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Artazanasss said:


> You such a typical Cenas hater its not even funny.All you people complain that Cena burries tallent,but then Cena helps a decent talent get to the main roster you just tell that he is helping his buddies fpalm


Okey dokey

:lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Sparta101 said:


> Yet you praise a guy who did that epic promo about the number "5". Fucking awesome.
> 
> 1. Ryback has a better look then Ryblack. *Langston just looks like a short little midget* with Viscera type man boobs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, because Ryback is so fucking tall... 

Watch him standing next to Bryan on Raw last night, has 3 inches on him at best, and Bryan is 5'8"/5'9".


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



moonmop said:


> Okey dokey
> 
> :lmao


You feel need to insult other people,because of your lack of arguments arent you?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



NathWFC said:


> Yeah, because Ryback is so fucking tall...
> 
> Watch him standing next to Bryan on Raw last night, has 3 inches on him at best, and Bryan is 5'8"/5'9".


You are seriously one of my favourite posters on here. It's amazing the hate this guy is getting for taking out Cena at the end of Raw. Yet they "mark" when Ryback comes and gets involved in the main event scene with CM Punk.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Artazanasss said:


> You feel need to insult other people,because of your lack of arguments arent you?


First of all it was a joke about the Sheamus thing...obviously...

Second of all, what the hell...I'm not making any arguments. I'm not even trying to make any points.

You just start quoting my posts out of the blue.

Talk about random.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Sparta101 said:


> No, he is not better then Lashley. Lashley was actually athletic and could fly over the top rope, do technical wrestling, power moves. He was just bad on the mic. Langston is nothing compared to him.
> 
> The guy is overrated anyways. Just watch, after a few months IWC will hate him, and they will blow their load over some new monster that's in FCW/NXT.


The IWC don't like him already. Since when are "monsters" popular in the IWC? 

Big E is no good on the mic, no good in the ring, the only appeal in NXT is the crowd that's really into him, it makes the five count fun to watch. Here, he won't even have that.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



tor187 said:


> If that's the case, it's just a rip-off of what King Kong Bundy did. Hopefully he won't have that gimmick now.


Ripoff? Ripoff after how many decades? Get the fuck off that high horse, ESPECIALLY as you've never seen it.


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



moonmop said:


> First of all it was a joke about the Sheamus thing...obviously...
> 
> Second of all, what the hell...I'm not making any arguments. I'm not even trying to make any points.
> 
> ...


I misunderstood your post and didnt get the joke at first my fault.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I imagine this is the video with Big E and Cena? I've never seen it before. Interesting to see that Reigns is also in the video. Rollins too.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Ryblack made a hell of a statement last night.

Also, Carlton got jacked/worlds smallest chin/nation of domination reject in those clothes.

But seriously I could see a The Brian Kendrick/Big Zeke type deal with Ziggler and Ryblack, with AJ as manager


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



tor187 said:


> If that's the case, it's just a rip-off of what King Kong Bundy did. Hopefully he won't have that gimmick now.


"Ripping off" something from 25 years ago? Get out. 

You only know that because other people told you that (including William Regal on NXT). Why should it bother you? It's a good gimmick, and hasn't been used in literally decades.

Reminds me of the clowns who disparaged Damien Sandow as a "rip-off" of the Genius, which was 20 years ago, was not the first intellectual gimmick, and Lanny Poffo was never a big star. Complaining just for the sake of it.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> I imagine this is the video with Big E and Cena? I've never seen it before. Interesting to see that Reigns is also in the video. Rollins too.


How can't the WWE come up with something like this for Cena on their shows? This is exactly what pisses me off about the WWE. That showed more character in Cena than any other show the WWE has produced. Good video post.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

NonCentz said:


> Also, Carlton got jacked


:lol

Oh man. I'll never be able to look at Langston again without imagining him dancing around in a Mister Rogers sweater and khaki pants.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

his facial expression at the end was humorous. Like the comments in this thread.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

I hope to see him as Zigglers enforcer in a HBK/Diesel type scenario!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So am I the only one who thought he looked more Martin Lawrence than Carlton Banks?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I was thinking Martin Lawrence too somewhat... Hopefully he gets a Black Knight gimmick years down the road...


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Ryback can look a little silly sometimes, like an oversized RVD, but overall he looks intimidating, like a beast.

Unfortunately, Big E is less Goldberg, and more Bobby Lashley. He has a rather silly voice, and a very earnest, un-intimidating face. Maybe it could be improved with a better haircut and facial hair, but for now his size is offset by his face and yes, his height. He's only slightly taller than Daniel Bryan, people like Ambrose (already taller than Ryback) will tower over him.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

This was one of the most confusing and strange debuts I've ever seen. It really came out of nowhere and It's still left me scratching my head. Really don't get it at all. I haven't seen this dude on NXT so I'm not going to judge his talent. We'll wait and see. But man such a strange debut for this guy.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Big E Langston, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose etc. John Cena must be foaming at the mouth; all these new guys to beat cleanly...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JigsawKrueger said:


> Big E Langston, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose etc. John Cena must be foaming at the mouth; all these new guys to beat cleanly...


WWE wouldn't be stupid enough to have Cena beat Ambrose clean


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought i was being original when I assumed he'd be called Ryblack, turns out the entire internet has beaten me to it :avb2

Seriously though, do we really need ANOTHER big guy to be booked the same as the rest of them?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> So am I the only one who thought he looked more Martin Lawrence than Carlton Banks?


THEY ALL LOOK THE FUCKING SAME!

Actors of course.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> THEY ALL LOOK THE FUCKING SAME!
> 
> Actors of course.


*eyes quoted poster* . . . . it's the haircut?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It was too soon to bring another guy up from NXT to main roster, as people are still digesting The Shield.

Not only that but people are still digesting Ryback and Big E. is very similar to Ryback.

Not a smart move.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope he is gonna get a decent finisher. The one he did on Cena just doesnt look good for someone his size. I think that was his finisher on NXT?


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I imagine this is the video with Big E and Cena? I've never seen it before. Interesting to see that Reigns is also in the video. Rollins too.


I see Dean at 2:35 as well (in the white shirt).

but anyways Big E Langston>>>Ryback overall. More athletic, stronger, better stamina, etc. 

I do gotta admit, that his debut is such bad timing but w/e, when is Kassius Ohno coming up?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

jamal. said:


> I see Dean at 2:35 as well (in the white shirt).
> 
> but anyways Big E Langston>>>Ryback overall. More athletic, stronger, better stamina, etc.
> 
> I do gotta admit, that his debut is such bad timing but w/e, when is Kassius Ohno coming up?


Ohno can stay in NXT forever, for all I care. He is completely boring in every way, I'd rather take rollins over him.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Guy has an awesome look and good intensity. I saw him on NXT, but all of his matches were squashes, so I dunno how good a worker he is.

I look forward to seeing what he can do.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Ohno can stay in NXT forever, for all I care. He is completely boring in every way, I'd rather take rollins over him.


Eh, there's a lot of guys that more boring that are on the roster now. Might as well throw him in there as well.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

truk83 said:


> How can't the WWE come up with something like this for Cena on their shows? This is exactly what pisses me off about the WWE. That showed more character in Cena than any other show the WWE has produced. Good video post.


Might be I'm imagening something here, but wasn't this video shown somewhere through the Rock/Cena build-up? I'm not totally sure, maybe it also was just a post on here complaining that they DIDN'T use it 



Cookie Monster said:


> WWE wouldn't be stupid enough to have Cena beat Ambrose clean


Challenge accepted :vince2


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks like he has a brain the size of a peanut. How is he any different from Ezekiel Jackson



Shaddw said:


>


I rofled



The XL said:


> I saw him on NXT, but all of his matches were squashes


no, he got his ass kicked by Tarver once.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I like Big E Langston. He has great intensity and he has a very natural charisma. He reminds me a lot of Monty Brown. His mic work still needs development, and as far as his in-ring work goes, I'm unsure because he has had only squash matches on NXT. The 5-Count gimmick got him super over with the NXT crowd, but it doesn't look like they are going to keep with it. 

Big E wouldn't of been my first choice of wrestlers to debut. Personally, I would of rather seen Kassius Ohno or Bray Wyatt (re)debut, but whatever.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Deebow said:


> I like Big E Langston. He has great intensity and he has a very natural charisma. He reminds me a lot of Monty Brown. His mic work still needs development, and as far as his in-ring work goes, I'm unsure because he has had only squash matches on NXT. The 5-Count gimmick got him super over with the NXT crowd, but it doesn't look like they are going to keep with it.
> 
> Big E wouldn't of been my first choice of wrestlers to debut. Personally, I would of rather seen Kassius Ohno or Bray Wyatt (re)debut, but whatever.


Wyatt, sure. But I have no problem with Langston over Ohno. He has a terrible look, and is plain and boring as fuck. We have enough of those guys, good workers with no charisma.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Deebow said:


> I like Big E Langston. He has great intensity and he has a very natural charisma. He reminds me a lot of Monty Brown. His mic work still needs development, and as far as his in-ring work goes, I'm unsure because he has had only squash matches on NXT. The 5-Count gimmick got him super over with the NXT crowd, but it doesn't look like they are going to keep with it.
> 
> Big E wouldn't of been my first choice of wrestlers to debut. Personally, I would of rather seen Kassius Ohno or Bray Wyatt (re)debut, but whatever.


Now if he can talk like Monty Brown he'll be a really big superstar, one can only hope.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Deebow said:


> Big E wouldn't of been my first choice of wrestlers to debut. Personally, I would of rather seen Kassius Ohno or Bray Wyatt (re)debut, but whatever.


I'm gonna mark like a little girl when Bray Wyatt makes his debut.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

i dont realy see this guy being anything other than low mid carder, like some said he kinda reminds me of e jackson and he didnt do much, but i dont know anything about him so who knows


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: *big debut!* (spoiler)*



abrown0718 said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> What exactly is SO much better than Ryback at?
> 
> ...


Damn that was just embarrassing.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Seeing the videos of him talk...

AJ is going to be his mouthpiece.

Holy hell, may the Mayans be right.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, can't believe Big E is getting trashed here.

Dude is really awesome. Miles better than Ryback. I have no idea what they have in store for him, but I'm excited for it.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

He looked like a midget version of Zeke tbh.
Mysterio with muscles


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> WWE wouldn't be stupid enough to have Cena beat Ambrose clean


:vince2 that gives me an idea


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Mark Henry would have made much more sense but due to bad booking that didn't happen. Now we have a roided up Pee-Wee Herman When we already have Ryback.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> Mark Henry would have made much more sense but due to bad booking that didn't happen. Now we have a roided up Pee-Wee Herman When we already have Ryback.


Henry says he not ready yet. If he was, they might have done that


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Big E's getting so much hate already and he's only been on TV 30 seconds.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Big E is one strong dude in that Cena Gym clip. By the way like John offers his gym to newbies unk2. Yet another promotional stunt to get sympathy from the crowd


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like someone who came straight out of Nation of Domination.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

lol the Devon reveal on roids.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll give him time but from what I saw last night but so far I don't see anything in him that screams that he's the next big thing. 

It's also doesn't help that he made his debut during one of the most confusing matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimate (Dec 18, 2012)

He looks like Token if he ate horse meat


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: 5 5 5 5 5 *big debut!* (spoiler)*



Stall_19 said:


> Twitter already named him Ryblack, so that's what I'm calling him.


i just thought of posting that! dammit I'm late again!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Where's Clarence Mason and the rappers?


----------



## MzPipebomb (Jul 11, 2012)

never saw this guy until last night. Hopefully they don't do him the same way they did ryback. Nothing against Ryback because I do like Ryback, I just hope they don't repeat.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont even know this guy as I dont watch NXT but thank god someone took out Cena on their debut I marked out


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I've decided I don't like this guy. He looks stupid. I hope The Rock makes fun of him when he returns.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

"This is what you get when Ryback bangs Mark Henry."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I saw little of him on NXT but I'm all for new guys getting pushed and this gives Cena a FRESH match-up so I'm all for it.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't watch NXT so never seen him. However I am not impressed but I won't judge him solely on his look, I gave a ryback a chance too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't know much about him except he was in that video with Cena during the WM promo. I'll laugh if he does "FEED ME CHICKEN" as Ryblack :lmao

I'm hoping good things coming out of this angle, but knowing :vince he'll find a way to screw it up.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I saw him on NXT.
Don't think he's bad on the mic, they just let him talk about stupid things like 
_"Why do you have a 5 count?"_
_"Well, I have 5 fingers. And I have 5 toes." _
etc...
Let's see what that's all about.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It's Bobby Lashley! Good god almighty, it's Bobby Lashley! 

Anyways, the dude looked pretty big out there. Definitely has potential to be a legit monster in the future. But he needs to work on his acting. He didn't looked aggressive when he attacked Cena. I'm sure he will get that down eventually.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

I've only seen him in one match. That was in FCW and it was not good at all.

I just hope this serves to move Ziggler away from Cena so that Ziggler can go forward in the WHC scene.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry for the double post...

Stupid Internet connection


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sure it's been mentioned by now but as soon as I saw his attire I couldn't help but think he was about 15 years too late to the Nation of Domination party.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

The guy is huge but he is short, short guys can't draw in WWE.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> short guys can't draw in WWE.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This man has the weirdest shaped head I've ever seen.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big E is miles ahead of Ryback, plus he got a bad ass theme.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Big E is so god damn strong, it doesn't matter that he's short.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

How does wwe expect people to know who Big E is or any other nxt wrestler are when they don't even show Nxt in America or even on youtube/wwe.com anymore...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

And PS: How do you have a monster debut and then have the show go off with him looking mean at the camera and *AJ's music playing in the background?*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

All hail Big E.

He has a classic look. I can't describe it. He has an old time feel to him


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Wtf why all the ryback chants at big e on here? Especially given the fact half the people saying it probably know fuck all about him, we moan for new talent and we're getting it in abundance and now its too much? Some people on here just want to constantly put wwe down, why continue to watch if yoy have no faith in the company anymore? We have seen ryback (whether we like it or not) get a huge reaction at times, we have seen sandow get dat heat, we have seen the shield go over the tag champs and a dominant face in ryback CLEAN and we have seen cesaro starting to get appreciated in recent weeks aswell, give wwe creative some credit for once, i think there onto sokething.

On a side note good to see more weapons etc being introduced again over the last month or so.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"People will chant Ryback at Big. E Langston"


Makes his debut and has Big. E Langston chants.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Team him up with Mark Henry and make him the successor to the Hall of Pain tbh.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

stadw0n306 said:


> Big E is miles ahead of Ryback, plus he got a bad ass theme.


At what exactly? Being black?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Calzum said:


>


I love Bryan, but he isn't a draw.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

'There isn't enough new talent!'

Brings in new talent..

'There bringing in too many new guys!'

Make up your minds... Big E is awesome and people already saying they hate him after seeing him for 2 minutes, you are just plain fucking stupid.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> 'There isn't enough new talent!'
> 
> Brings in new talent..
> 
> ...


A lot of people have already seen him in NXT.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So do you think Ryback vs. Big E is essentially Vince's idea of interracial porn?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Green Light said:


> So do you think Ryback vs. Big E is essentially Vince's idea of interracial porn?


*#VinceRyback
#VinceBigE
#VinceCena
#VinceALL*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> It's not the greatest promo. The guy is young and has years to learn. If anything, with a promo like that they should of given him a preacher gimmick. Fuck it why not, it's different to the usual muscle force gimmicks they give every big guy.
> 
> 1. Why does he? Both there looks are fucking shit.
> 2. Show me a promo where Ryback is better on the mic? You can't.
> ...


A preacher gimmick? That worked out well for Devon.

Bottom line is this guy is ass. I don't know how you can say the hate isn't justified. He looks like a goddamn fool. Maybe if he was great on the mic or in the ring, you could looks past that, but he isn't. You think Ryback sucks? Cool. I with you on that, but don't try to tell me this guy is better



Cookie Monster said:


> So am I the only one who thought he looked more Martin Lawrence than Carlton Banks?


He looks nothing like either guy. Don't know what the hell you guys are seeing.



FearIs4UP said:


> Wow, can't believe Big E is getting trashed here.
> 
> Dude is really awesome. Miles better than Ryback. I have no idea what they have in store for him, but I'm excited for it.





stadw0n306 said:


> Big E is miles ahead of Ryback, plus he got a bad ass theme.


I love blanket statements like these with no reasoning. Again, I'll go to my post...



abrown0718 said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> What exactly is SO much better than Ryback at?
> 
> ...


unk2



KingJohn said:


> Team him up with Mark Henry and make him the successor to the Hall of Pain tbh.


fuck that



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> 'There isn't enough new talent!'
> 
> Brings in new talent..
> 
> ...





Marty Vibe said:


> *Big E's getting so much hate already and he's only been on TV 30 seconds.*


I don't need more than 2 seconds to see that he looks like a cornball, and there's this thing called the internet where I can see his matches and promos


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm gonna give him a chance before I piss myself in anger.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dusty Roids said:


> Big E is one strong dude in that Cena Gym clip. By the way like John offers his gym to newbies unk2. Yet another promotional stunt to get sympathy from the crowd


omg your right this big e langston was in john's gym in that clip so this is how hes got on the main roster and feuding with john i guess hes been kissing john's ass to get this spot


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Seems like he's just SmackDown's Ryback.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

RFalcao said:


> The guy is huge but he is short, short guys can't draw in WWE.


Is that you Nash?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This Debut was a horrible Idea, Its too soon for anyone else to debut. WWE do need an injection of new talent but they really need to get this crop of guys over otherwise the company is fucked. Ryback and The Shield have freshened up the Main Event and Cesaro and Sandow are getting the slow midcard build. 

Those 4 should be their focus for WrestleMania Season, hopefully they could make the first two legit Main Event stars by then and the other two credible midcard acts. They should have waited till post WrestleMania to debut another 2-3 guys like him.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

I watch NXT so I know who he is. I wasn't really all that impressed with his matches (just seems like a big guy with muscles which Vince loves) but I'm willing to give the guy a chance.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like ryback has just been to see cool runnings 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Big E is not a big talent, but he's just an enforcer here. I can't complain much.


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

everyone's making the ryback comparison... But that's just ludicrous. 










obvious look a like is obvious.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So other than skin colour what is the same with Lashley and Langston?

Is it the hair? The singlet? Elbow pads perhaps?


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> So other than skin colour what is the same with Lashley and Langston?
> 
> Is it the hair? The singlet? Elbow pads perhaps?


not sure if srs....

They're even in the same damn pose! Other than having hair and being a little younger he could be a copy of lashley (wasn't langston an amateur wrestler too? could be wrong, couldn't be assed to look it up, just thought i read it somewhere.)

(this is completely going off of looks, which is still a ton closer than ryback, I haven't seen Langston wrestle yet)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

tehOne said:


> not sure if srs....
> 
> They're even in the same damn pose! Other than having hair and being a little younger he could be a copy of lashley (wasn't langston an amateur wrestler too? could be wrong, couldn't be assed to look it up, just thought i read it somewhere.)
> 
> (this is completely going off of looks, which is still a ton closer than ryback, I haven't seen Langston wrestle yet)


I don't see any resemblance. It's almost as stupid as the Ryback/Goldberg references because he squashed a few nobodies and has a catch phrase.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

Big E Langstons look is perfectly fine. If Punk can be successful looking like he makes, sells & uses meth, Big E will be fine. His mic work is better than Rybacks. He has cut decent promos in FCW. Got a nice voice and is very well spoken. He's stronger than Ryback, faster than Ryback & more athletic than Ryback. 

People won't be chanting "Ryback" at Big E because he'll show that he's better than Ryback in every way possible.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People like to say who looks like Ryback just so they can say 'Ryblack'

He looks like Nation of Domination Mark Henry but with muscle instead of fat. He's even almost got the same damn attire.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

The comparisons to Ryback is because they're basically the same character. They're the same size, short but massive from all the roid abuse, both come out in singlets and destroy people with power moves without really saying much if anything. The only difference between them is skin color and one's a heel and one's a face.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I couldn't help but laugh when Big E was just standing there all bad ass with a serious look on his face, and AJ's theme was playing.

Looked so damn awkward :lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

moonmop said:


> Is that you Nash?


No i'm not, but you know guys like Benoit, Jericho, Eddie were not multiple time world champions cause of his height (ok Jericho was 6 time world champion, 1 time wwe, 2 wcw and 3 time world heavyweight but he was not a top guy) and right now we have a guy like Ziggler in the same situation.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Has less presence than Ryback to me, looks a bit shorter and his face/head looks too small. Hope is wrestling is above that but sounds like it's not.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> No i'm not, but you know guys like Benoit, Jericho, Eddie were not multiple time world champions cause of his height (ok Jericho was 6 time world champion, 1 time wwe, 2 wcw and 3 time world heavyweight but he was not a top guy) and right now we have a guy like Ziggler in the same situation.


Do you consider CM Punk small?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh no. Size matter topics are up. Oh, you think CM Punk being WWE Champion for over a year would be a sign that things have changed. This isn't the 80's anymore.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> This isn't the 80's anymore.
































Road House.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BUT THEY AREN'T BIG GUYS.

~!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> People like to say who looks like Ryback just so they can say 'Ryblack'
> 
> He looks like Nation of Domination Mark Henry but with muscle instead of fat. He's even almost got the same damn attire.


and the same hat... oh wait thats his hair.


it looks like he is just gonna be a enforcer for the time being to back up zig. which could be a good thing. zig might come out a bit more dominant and not get berried so much. hopefully he will go in strong to his WHC win and then stay strong. unlike most MITB winners, who are set up for weak title runs. zig could actually have a strong run with AJ and ry-black-henry-ahmed-lashley backing him up.

but we have to wait and see how it plans out. punk still lost all the time with new nexus. and it might be that vince and cena care more about pushing big E than zig. wait and see.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I don't understand why they'd bring in a character like this. Are they just bringing in a villain version of Ryback? Potential staredown at the Rumble? There will be "Goldberg" AND "Lashley" chants now.


----------



## Cairnage (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm with every1 that wishes that it was mark henry inducting supercena into the hall of pain. However, lets give the guy a chance. See where it goes


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This guy is nothing special hes gonna be pushed then take a mighty fall and end up jobbing I can gurantee it


----------



## Mic1988 (Apr 1, 2012)

*I didn't know Ice Train had a Brother.*

Basically that's all I'm seeing when I see this Big E Langston dude. A shorter younger Ice Train, same built, same outfit but a different color, same use of power moves, even has the same hairstyle.

(For those not understanding what I'm talking about, Ice Train was a JTTS back in WCW who's career highlight was teaming and feuding with Scott Norton)


----------



## Rated_R_Champion (Sep 5, 2006)

A$AP said:


> And PS: How do you have a monster debut and then have the show go off with him looking mean at the camera and *AJ's music playing in the background?*


*This.*

Haven't heard that much about him, I will hold judgment until 2 months from now.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Do you consider CM Punk small?


I'm not gonna say this cause i'm a Punk's fan: Punk is skinny, really skinny, but he is not a short guy, well maybe 5'11.5/6' guy (real height not billed).


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kind of unnecessary to have him debut during this fued, it's making Ziggler look week. Unless he has an amazing debut match with a creditable opponent, he's going to get a slow build. I say put him a in a feud with Big Show and hive him lifting Big Show around, that will impress the fans.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He would have been much better debuting with a returning Henry playing off their shared powerlifting backgrounds, NOD or APA based gimmick with Ron Simmons as his manager or even Teddy Long managing him as part of a Doom inspired team with Ezekiel Jackson or developmental Jason Jordan. 

He really just doesn't fit with AJ, and the grunting, snarling, singlet wearing musclehead gimmick is too close to Ryback right now.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

He has one of the stupidest finishers I've ever seen.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> I'm not gonna say this cause i'm a Punk's fan: Punk is skinny, really skinny, but he is not a short guy, well maybe 5'11.5/6' guy (real height not billed).


Punk is skinny-fat unk2


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

From what I heard Cena is a big fan of this guy, so not surprised he will feud with Cena first.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

First Ryback, now this guy. They're seriously going in the wrong direction with all these generic as fuck, untalented characters.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

While I like the idea that WWE are putting a bunch of new talent into the A-show, Big E is probably the best example of how NOT to do a debut.

a) Muscly, singlet-wearing, man-of-few-words, intense powerhouse. Debut him in the ME as you're trying to push Ryback as a ME mega-star.
b) Thrown into an already convoluted, busy and confusing storyline that has way too many twists and turns as it is.
c) Debut him at the end of a show that has pretty much received overbearingly negative reviews and that the crowd was dead silent for most of.
d) Play AJ's music as he tries to stand there menacingly and have AJ skip around him.
e) Remember that Dolph guy who was receiving a huge f***ing reaction at TLC? Yeah, make sure that some other guy comes out and beats up Cena instead of him.
f) Oh, and make sure Dolph is getting his ass handed to him just to really make him look dumb.
g) NXT guy makes debut as heel at the closing of Raw, destroying Cena in the process. Real original WWE.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

A guy debuted attacking John Cena. THE GAME HAS BEEN CHANGED. WHAT WILL HAPPEN NEXT!?


----------



## Ring (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone who debuts and attacks Cena gets a thumbs up from me!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

A$AP said:


> And PS: How do you have a monster debut and then have the show go off with him looking mean at the camera and *AJ's music playing in the background?*


I thought that was funny as fuck! :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

it will be interesting to see if they do Ziggler/Cena at Rumble again or they do Cena/Langston with Ziggler involved in the WHC picture.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like he's just another roided up generic character. But will give him a chance. Initial impressions though won't be long untill he is just a mid card jobber.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News On Big E Langston Debut*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...lking_with_WWE_Dreamer_s_Injury_from_RAW.html



> - It appears the debut of Big E Langston on WWE TV had not been planned for more than 10days as he was pushed as the top babyface at the December 6th NXT tapings where he defeated Seth Rollins for the NXT Title since Rollins had debuted on RAW with The Shield. Because of the way NXT is taped, Langston's title win won't air for several weeks but the official NXT website has featured him in a graphic since debuting earlier this week.
> 
> Partial source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> While I like the idea that WWE are putting a bunch of new talent into the A-show, Big E is probably the best example of how NOT to do a debut.
> 
> a) Muscly, singlet-wearing, man-of-few-words, intense powerhouse. Debut him in the ME as you're trying to push Ryback as a ME mega-star.
> b) Thrown into an already convoluted, busy and confusing storyline that has way too many twists and turns as it is.
> ...


Agreed.

My biggest gripe with this situation is that I was hoping the WWE was going to start building Ziggler as someone who could somewhat go toe to toe with Cena, thus giving him more credibility. He is entertaining in the ring, can sell, and his promo work is improving steadily. Now it seems they've booked him as needing the aid of Langston in his feud with Cena. 










I guess a face turn is the only way for Ziggler to make it now. Like Big Show said in an interview, turn him face and give him the Super Kick finisher.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

He got a weird head.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess Big E Langston going to get the Ryback treatment around here. Sad


----------



## RRRyback (Dec 17, 2012)

Only a matter of time before Ryblack unleashes his cathphrase:


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I just watched the 5 fingers, 5 toes, etc. promo and wasn't impressed at all. Does he have an accent or just talk like a goof?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

You are all witnesses.

#BigELangston


----------



## HardcoreSmark Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm just glad to see AJ as a heel. I saw her work in FCW and she can really pull this off


----------

